# Hello, First timer.....



## SusiesKitties (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello All....First time Post. I have two adorable cats and as soon as I get a Digital Camera I will show you!  My cats names are Wilbur(wilby) and Oscar(oskie). They are adorable. I love cats!!!!!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat forum..  all cat lovers are welcome!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard! and yes pics are a big plus to see the little devils, I mean cuties :wink:


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello there and welcome!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi there, it's nice to have you here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Susie! Welcome to Cat Forum. We'll look forward to your posts.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Susie.

 I'm Sam and I'm new also, This board looks fun. Look forward to getting to know you better!

Hugs!

Sam.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

heya! welcome to the cat forum, everyone here is great, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

*waves* Hellooooooooo! I hope you enjoy it here. All the folks are great! It is very addictive tho! hehehe

Good day
tanyuh


----------



## kate (Jun 30, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> It is very addictive tho! hehehe
> tanyuh


Oh man no kidding! I come here at least 5x a day....and I don't even have a cat!


----------

